# Any thought to highly ignored members?



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I was on another forum once that had a rule regarding incindiary members. If they had a high number of other members ignoring them, they would be banned. I recall a while back here on TCF, the system would tell you tell you if you had a high number of people ignoring you and suggested changing your ways.

Have "the powers that be" considered implementing some sort of threshhold for banning forum members who constantly bother legitimate members? I mean, when dozens of people are irked by troublesome trolls, shouldn't the problem be handled rather than make the good members suffer?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your great suggestion. I don't think we currently have the ability to monitor this but I will certainly look into it, and if we do, it's something we'll definitely consider implementing in the future.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for the reply, Peter! :up:


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

I do seem to remember the forum software saying something like "__ people have you on ignore. If this number is large, you might want to consider altering your posting style."


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

For a short window of time, it even told you who was ignoring you.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> For a short window of time, it even told you who was ignoring you.


Every time they do a software upgrade, immediately after the forum goes live again is a good time to try the standard vBulletin URL for reviewing that info.


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

Peter Redmer said:


> Thanks for your great suggestion. I don't think we currently have the ability to monitor this but I will certainly look into it, and if we do, it's something we'll definitely consider implementing in the future.


I second the request!

If a troublesome person in real life upsets a noticeable amount of people, they usually have visual feedback and can then choose to either modify their behavior or not.

In an online forum, it's difficult to get feedback that is specific enough to indicate the degree of "shunnery". 

People are often going to disagree with you on a forum, some will let you know, some will put you on ignore, etc. and there's no good way to tell if you've just put your foot in your mouth!


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Peter Redmer said:


> Thanks for your great suggestion. I don't think we currently have the ability to monitor this but I will certainly look into it, and if we do, it's something we'll definitely consider implementing in the future.


Peter, don't even think about it. We never had such a system here on TCF. There was a crack one time that let you see how many people had you on ignore for about a day or so. As soon as the error was discovered by David Bott, this option was removed.

Indy is really referring to another forum some TCF rebels frequent. They, at one time, had a system that could get people permanently banned if they had so many people ignoring them. Immediately, a group started campaigning in the open and behind the scenes to do mass ignoring to get certain members banned.

The culture they've developed on their web site is not a cancer you want spreading through this community.

I hope you'll discuss this matter with the mods active on TCF and I think you'll find that they agree.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Untrue as far as I remember. TCF used to tell you who was ignoring you. That was disabled and it merely told you how many people were ignoring you. That was watered down to "a high number of people" with the suggestion you change your ways. Now nothing.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

montag said:


> The culture they've developed on their web site is not a cancer you want spreading through this community.


Wow dude, really?

Afraid you'll find out people really don't like you?

Oh wait, you already know that.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Untrue as far as I remember. TCF used to tell you who was ignoring you. That was disabled and it merely told you how many people were ignoring you. That was watered down to "a high number of people" with the suggestion you change your ways. Now nothing.


There was a brief moment in time that you could see who was ignoring you and that was only due to a crack in the system following an upgrade. So, true.

Regardless, if you think letting the community determines who gets banned is a good idea, I don't know what to say. How does it work at your other forum? How did the reputation system work?

Your idea would be great if we want a boring as hell forum with only one mindset...that of the insiders. No thanks!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

montag said:


> There was a brief moment in time that you could see who was ignoring you and that was only due to a crack in the system following an upgrade. So, true.
> 
> Regardless, if you think letting the community determines who gets banned is a good idea, I don't know what to say. How does it work at your other forum? How did the reputation system work?
> 
> Your idea would be great if we want a boring as hell forum with only one mindset...that of the insiders. No thanks!


I seem to recall having access to a list of those who ignored me much longer than a small window of time in which I would think a "crack in the system" was repaired. But that was a while ago. So I don't know if it was an option or an error.

I'm not talking about a reputation system at all. So please don't compare the two.

Also, the tired old insider/outsider rhetoric is what's boring. Drop it. This is just a suggestion. As you'll notice, I don't have you on ignore, Monty, so why rile things up?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

montag said:


> There was a brief moment in time that you could see who was ignoring you and that was only due to a crack in the system following an upgrade. So, true.
> 
> Regardless, if you think letting the community determines who gets banned is a good idea, I don't know what to say. How does it work at your other forum? How did the reputation system work?
> 
> Your idea would be great if we want a boring as hell forum with only one mindset...that of the insiders. No thanks!


Given the size of this forum, do you really think the "insiders" alone could ignore a person to the point of banning? Come on.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Langree said:


> Wow dude, really?
> 
> Afraid you'll find out people really don't like you?
> 
> Oh wait, you already know that.


This isn't a popularity contest for me, little guy. I'm not here because it's the only life I have. You have this desperate need to fit in, trying to be one of the "cool kids". Hey man, I don't need that validation in my life, I'm doing just fine. It appears to kind of work for you though.

And Peter, read Langree's post carefully. His words describe the exact culture I'm talking about. There's a group of people here, that out of some need to fit in or finally be in the "cool group", want to ban together a get rid of those that don't agree with them or hold views opposed to their own. I suspect these were the ones picked on in grade/middle/high school. It's tough to begrudge them or "their time to shine" but in doing so, TCF would die a vanilla death.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Langree said:


> Given the size of this forum, do you really think the "insiders" alone could ignore a person to the point of banning? Come on.


Yes, because the majority of this forum just doesn't really give a **** about the daily drama that you're all wrapped up in. Your little group can be quite vocal. Stomping feet, taking balls and going home, hissy fits, etc...


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Why don't you guys tell Peter all the vile crap you spew about him, his company, this forum, Ann, Mike, et. al.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Take it to PM's guys, this isn't the place for it. Suggestion made and acknowledged.


----------

